# Lisa is at the vet :(



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa was trembling this morning so I scheduled a vet visit later this morning since I am working a program at the library tonight. Lisa threw up all over her car seat on the way there  she did poo and pee before we left, so that is good.

They were unable to get a urine sample of course, so they asked if I could leave her there to get a sample and blood work. I felt awful driving away without her  and Ozzie is confused and sad. 

After my last post, I am seriously thinking about a holistic vet. My Fiancé is very skeptical (he has a very scientific way of thinking.. Biochem major and studied public health for a bit) so I am still working on him. I just don't have a ton of faith in traditional vets after some of the stories I have heard... 

I think Lisa was trembling bc she ate a stick, as usual, but we still need to find out why she eats sticks and why she drinks so much water sometimes and loses control of her bladder  the vet recommended some vitamins and supplements for her sphincter, hopefully that works...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Lisa was trembling this morning so I scheduled a vet visit later this morning since I am working a program at the library tonight. Lisa threw up all over her car seat on the way there  she did poo and pee before we left, so that is good.
> 
> They were unable to get a urine sample of course, so they asked if I could leave her there to get a sample and blood work. I felt awful driving away without her  and Ozzie is confused and sad.
> 
> ...


Courtney, I am so sorry. You must be so worried. I am glad that she is at the vet. They will figure out what is wrong. Sending good thoughts and prayers for Lisa.

The vet we go to is an integrative vet, which means he uses traditional medicine, but also will use holistic methods. When there is an alternative available, such as a supplement, that does not have the same harsh side effects as medication, he will try that first. But of course he will use traditional medicine when necessary. The big difference that I have seen is that a traditional vet will usually try to treat one symptom at a time, whereas a holistic/integrative vet will look at the overall health and try to figure out underlying causes instead of treating specific symptoms.

I hope that you hear something soon.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Courtney, I'm also glad you were able to get her to the vet quickly. Please keep us posted. I just switched Lily to a vet that is conventional and holistic. I really like the thought of other methods as opposed to always medication.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little thing. I hope she is back with you this evening.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying everything is OK and nothing serious!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh poor Lisa hope she feels better soon. I know mine would eat sticks if I let him. But he is a inside dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying she is ok.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hope she's ok! I just found a rock in my house, this crazy little girl wants to chew on them...I have to stay right on top of her every minute she's outside...she mostly obeys the "drop it" command thank goodness!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Courtney - I'm so sorry about Lisa. Am hoping that she's okay and they can figure out what's going on with her. (((hugs)))


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Courtney, I'm so sorry Lisa is sick  Please keep us updated on her condition. I hope and pray it's nothing serious. I know what you mean about seeking a holistic vet. I have been playing "musical vets" because I find it so hard to trust anyone.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sure hope its just a temporary thing. Get better little Lisa. Praying.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs for you and Lisa.... 

We love our Holistic Vet... and she always goes off on tangents explaining the biology behind everything... and then how the herbs or homeopathic remedy or food helps that.... might help with the "scientific" need


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking back to see if you know anything about Lisa yet? You are both in our thoughts.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney, Tessa used to throw up about once a week and had colitis every other week or so. We started on a holistic routine in June and she has not had a single bout of colitis and has not thrown up at all - not once - since then. 

Tessa's holistic vet is Dr Ness on Maple. His practice is exotics and only sees dogs and cats for holistic. He will work in conjunction with your primary vet as well. My neighbor sees him also for her Shih tzu and has had a wonderful experience too.

I hope Lisa is back to feeling like herself tonight.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa update:

She is home with us  Sean (fiancé) picked her up after work. She is on antibiotics because they found white blood cells in her urine (infection for those of you like me who don't know what this stuff means!) and meds for incontinence. The incontinence has been getting worse the past month or so.

Now the bad news. I showed the vet a lump we found a couple months back (Sean was worried and stupid me said it's probably nothing) and she said there are some abnormal cells so she is having surgery Monday  

The vet didn't think it was anything so I'm really surprised  she will have to be put under, so good vibes for Lisa on Monday 

I am working on Sean; him and Lisa have a very special bond, so it won't be hard convincing him. Maggie, Dr. Ness is definitely who we would go to. Our vet did mention vitamins/supplements, so we will see. Still need to figure out the "eating everything she finds" thing... :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Glad they are taking the lump out & the dog is already on antibiotics which will protect her from infection @ surgical site also. It is so stressful when they are sick.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Prayers for Lisa on Monday. I know how stressful it is when they are having surgery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she's back to normal soon and all's well with the surgery on Monday.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sending out good vibes for little Lisa.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Courtney,

I hope everything works out well on Monday.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone. Sean told me the vet said the cells look cancerous... I am trying not to dwell on that... or the fact that Lisa will be going under anesthesia...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She will continue to be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, Courtney
How is Lisa doing? Any update? I'm just reading this and I am so so sorry. Let's keep the hopes high. 
Much love from us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I too am checking back to see how Lisa is today. It will be a long wait for you till Mon. to hear what is up. You probably won't find out right away on Mon. either. I will hold you all close in my heart & prayers. I have been where you are w. Bo or rescue dog---it is not a very comfy place of waiting. We are here Courtney---wishing & praying all the best for Lisa.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

She seemed to be feeling better when she was home. 

But she started shaking after we gave her a bath  Hopefully she was just cold and stressed/tired from the bath and having a long day. I told Sean that a bath was not what she needed after such a stressful day!! 

But to be fair, she had peed herself (while on our bed) a few nights earlier and we had just rinsed her off.. :innocent:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending best wishes for Lisa, you, and Sean. The waiting is so hard.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::wub:Sending well wishes to little Lisa.:wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Healing thoughts and hugs to little Lisa. Courtney, it really sucks when our little fluffs aren't feeling well. I hope you and Sean can get through this together too- stress
Totally adds up! Keep us posted...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Courtney, hoping the vet is mistaken and that it turns out to be nothing! Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Courtney, I wish I could give you a big hug, not the best of news but I believe when we all pray God is listening, I'll be watching for a update, give precious Lisa loves from awntie Paula


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for little Lisa! So sorry she's not feeling well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Courtney, I am just reading this.

My heart and prayers are with you, Lisa, and Sean. It is so hard when our fluff babies are not feeling well. And, the worry of also not knowing why.

Please give Lisa gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie. Hugs to you, too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry I am just seeing this now Courtney. Hope little Lisa is feeling better!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope Lisa is feeling better this morning.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your prayers and well wishes! :heart: Lisa is acting like her normal, goofy self ever since coming home from the vet, and last night and this morning she has been extra playful! :wub: 

We are trying not think about what could happen on Monday... I do trust our vet's office, but things happen, so I am trying not to dwell on it. They are going to remove the lump and send samples out to test, so I am a little nervous about those results. 

I am hoping that the incontinence meds are working and will continue to work to help her stop losing control of her bladder... we think some of her accidents have been while she was asleep (latest was on our bed right before bedtime, so she was snoozing, and a few other times she was laying next to me on the couch and then boom, pee all over me!).

The constantly eating stuff... I think that might be more complicated. I will have to ask the vet again for more advice. I am torn between going to a trainer and going to a holistic vet to deal with this issue. Maybe something will come up in her blood work, who knows...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Courtney, do you know if your vet has tested for EPI---here is an article about it:
(causes dogs to eat strange/abnormal stuff)
Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency (EPI)

Just thinking w/you on why Lisa eats strange stuff.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Courtney, do you know if your vet has tested for EPI---here is an article about it:
> (causes dogs to eat strange/abnormal stuff)
> Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency (EPI)
> 
> Just thinking w/you on why Lisa eats strange stuff.


I'm not sure, I don't think so... the only symptom she has is the eating things, so I am cautiously optimistic that she doesn't have this, but will definitely bring it up to the vet.

Ozzie is having his rabies vaccine tomorrow, so please send good vibes his way as last time he had them done he had a bad reaction almost a week later... Lisa then goes under on Monday...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I'm not sure, I don't think so... the only symptom she has is the eating things, so I am cautiously optimistic that she doesn't have this, but will definitely bring it up to the vet.
> 
> Ozzie is having his rabies vaccine tomorrow, so please send good vibes his way as last time he had them done he had a bad reaction almost a week later... Lisa then goes under on Monday...


EPI is very treatable, if that should be an issue. I am holding you tightly in prayer for Mon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I'm not sure, I don't think so... the only symptom she has is the eating things, so I am cautiously optimistic that she doesn't have this, but will definitely bring it up to the vet.
> 
> Ozzie is having his rabies vaccine tomorrow, so please send good vibes his way as last time he had them done he had a bad reaction almost a week later... Lisa then goes under on Monday...


Courtney, since Ozzie has already had a bad reaction to the rabies vaccine ... have you asked for him to be exempted from further rabies vaccinations?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing as Marie? You should be able to get a medical exemption for Ozzie if he already had a bad reaction.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Courtney you have a lot on your plate, I know your stressing, so would I 
I will be praying for all three of you, especially little Lisa
I agree with Marie and Sue you should get a exemption on Ozzie
I'll be watching for a update


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And if an exemption isn't possible then be sure & get the TF-3---and don't forget to ask to see the container so you can be sure of what you are getting. I did that & it turns out it wasn't what they said it was! Oopps! I had called ahead to order it too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> And if an exemption isn't possible then be sure & get the TF-3---and don't forget to ask to see the container so you can be sure of what you are getting. I did that & it turns out it wasn't what they said it was! Oopps! I had called ahead to order it too.


Snowball had the Merial TF-3 and still had an adverse reaction.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't remember if you said, did you titer first? Maybe he doesn't need the rabies again, and they can give the exemption (my vet did for Bayleigh after ger titer came back fine). I would be very worried to get a second one after a bad reaction. If you decide to go forward with it, I would remain at the vet for at least and hour...they recommend 30 minutes, but both of Bayleigh's reactions occurred at about the 50-60 minute mark, and rushing back to the vet with a reactive pup is SO
stressful!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Darn, didn't see these posts in time and I think they still would have insisted since his reaction was a week later... 

Ozzie got the 3 year per vets recommendation, and we gave him half a Benadryl this morning and got more Benadryl and steroids just in case. He's ok now, just very sleepy and wiped out. Thanks so much for your prayers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying Ozzie will be okay.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Spoke too soon, his left eye is swollen and irritated  

We just called the vet and gave him a steroid pill and are going to give him another Benadryl soon.

We have to leave for our cake tasting in less than an hour... Ugh why did we schedule this today..? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

The swelling has gone down a bit and he is sleepy bc of the meds so I think he'll be ok.

My mom is at my house, we couldn't cancel this tasting bc of our work schedules (Sean took today off for it bc it was the only day) and they are all booked up and the wedding is almost 2 months away ..!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Poor Ozzie. I would definitely talk to your vet about having him exempt from it in the future. Please make sure your mom keeps a good eye on him. Swelling can take place anywhere, even in the throat with an allergic reaction. Can your mom take him to the vet if need be? Let us know how he is later.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes she can take him in if need be. We are almost home and my mom is just leaving and said he is fine and sleeping. I kept checking his throat, that's what swelled last time. This time it's the eye, so weird.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

The swelling is gone!!  Ozzie seems pretty normal.. Will continue with Benadryl and steroids.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Glad he is doing well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good Courtney but keep up the meds. He could have a biphasic reaction many hours later.


----------

